# Davis County Elk Hunting



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

I am curious if anyone has dropped and retrieved an elk in Davis County? Say from NSL to South Weber...also do you have pics? I have been researching and looking at several canyons in the Layton area to hunt deer in the next few weeks. I have never seen an elk in this area..however I haven't spent to much time hunting the extended for Deer or Elk. This year will be my first year to focus on the Extended. 

I ask because I have heard several people at say that the Elk are migrating over from Morgan county. Do you believe it? I am skeptical...

I also ask because Sunday I was in Farmington canyon on a drive with family and had several guys on wheelers fly by me wearing Orange. The only Rifle hunt on right now that would cause these guys to be pumkins would be the rifle Elk, right? I even passed one guy who had his rifle straped to his back with no Orange on. I thought it was a bit odd to see him with a rifle on his back, no orange on, and buzzing the roads.

Just wanted eveyone's thoughts....


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

I have seen one cow elk dropping from the top of the mountain in to farmington canyon. Probably the first and last time I will ever see an elk up there.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Once in awhile a few come over the top. I've never seen them stay very long.

Buck and Bull combo hunt started last week. They were probally hunting deer 8)


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

A few elk come over the top to winter, but you wont see them til December/January. Just like you said "It's a migration area". 
There may be a few locals, but with all the traffic that place gets, it's no wonder they stay on the Morgan side.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I know of a meadow at the top that is always covered in elk sign. I never find it very fresh though. I have heard plenty of people talk about seeing them in person, but I never have. Then last year my buddy was hunting the extended bow season and almost got ran over by a 5x5 with a bunch of cows and this year another buddy has gotten quite a few pics on his game cameras as well. I think they are up there but mostly passing through.


----------



## bowhuntinfool (Dec 29, 2007)

I have seen a couple cows here and there but usually its on the cmwu part by the state sheds. I have seen one 5X5 bull on this side, but that was last year around the end of this month.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I found a cow elk archery kill about a month ago and then I found a moose shed this last week above Bountiful...


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yep and that is all I am saying on the matter.


----------



## RonMcF (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm an avid hiker along the mountains above Bountiful, Centerville, and Farmington over the last 45 years. I nearly always see elk (or Moose) tracks when I hike and usually fresh. I see their tracks in places I can't believe they get into! I've only seen two elk on the Davis County side in all those 45 years. Amazing how I can see their tracks all over but virtually never see the animals that make the tracks. I saw one large bull (Summer of 2016) heading up the side of a mountain. I watched him for quite a while as he effortlessly strode up a steep canyon side and disappeared into a thicket. I saw a cow (late spring 2017). Could be the Elk tracks are actually moose tracks because I do see a lot of Moose up there some years (2017 has been Moose-free so far, but 2016 was a big year for Moose encounters for me). I assume the Elk come out at night and run roughshod all over the place and then either sneak back to the Morgan side or go into deep cover in the day. They are masters of stealth. The Moose seem to care less if you see them or not.


----------

